

How to demotivate people (Re: Making Debian Responsible For Its Actions) - mrud
http://www.lucas-nussbaum.net/blog/?p=582

======
davidw
Only 3 votes? I guess it's more fun to read Zed's latest hate-filled rant than
about the people actually doing the work.

